# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فیزیک 25 درصد شیمی 20 درصد

## Salsevome

سلام من هدفم یه دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرم که دو هزار منطقه سه بیارم میتونم برم و الان به امید خدا چند وقتیه شروع کردم امروز تو مدرسه به معلمم گفتم که میخوام فیزیک 25 درصد بزنم معلمم پیشنهاد داد که همین کتاب فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو کلا مسلط بشم میتونم بزنم آیا به نظر شما هم کفایت میکنه دروس پیش دانشگاهی همراه با فصل های پایه که پیشنیاز هست مثل حرکت ، دینامیک و .... را بخونم 

و برای شیمی 20 درصد چه پیشنهادی میدید ایا وقتم رو بزارم کلا رو مسائل ؟ 

کلا هر نظری داشتید بگید متشکرم جوری باشه که من پنجاه درصد مطالب رو بخونم که بتونم 25 درصد بزنم و یا در این رنج

----------


## Behnam10

خب رشتت چی هست ؟
 بر اساس چند سال اخیر این بودجه بندی سوالات تجربی از سال 85 تا 94  هست (از راست یه چپ):



خودت قضاوت کن که چیا رو بخونی .

----------


## Salsevome

> خب رشتت چی هست ؟
>  بر اساس چند سال اخیر این بودجه بندی سوالات تجربی از سال 85 تا 94  هست (از راست یه چپ):
> 
> 
> 
> خودت قضاوت کن که چیا رو بخونی .


خیلی متشکرم ، رشتم ریاضی و فیزیک اون رشته ای که میخوام برم مهندسی کامپیوتر نوشیروانی که نزدیک شهرمونه

----------


## Hellish

ولسه هر دو درس کتاب رو مسلط باشی در حد متوسط بسه

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Salsevome


سلام من هدفم یه دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرم که دو هزار منطقه سه بیارم میتونم برم و الان به امید خدا چند وقتیه شروع کردم امروز تو مدرسه به معلمم گفتم که میخوام فیزیک 25 درصد بزنم معلمم پیشنهاد داد که همین کتاب فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو کلا مسلط بشم میتونم بزنم آیا به نظر شما هم کفایت میکنه دروس پیش دانشگاهی همراه با فصل های پایه که پیشنیاز هست مثل حرکت ، دینامیک و .... را بخونم 

و برای شیمی 20 درصد چه پیشنهادی میدید ایا وقتم رو بزارم کلا رو مسائل ؟ 

کلا هر نظری داشتید بگید متشکرم جوری باشه که من پنجاه درصد مطالب رو بخونم که بتونم 25 درصد بزنم و یا در این رنج



چه اشکالی داره شما با رتبه ای بهتر بری دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرت ؟

درسته فیزیک پیش سهم زیادی داره اما خب نباید ریسک کنی ! درصدی ک تو میخوای همون پیش 2 هم کفاف میکنه ولی اینکارو نکن ! پیش روخوب بخون ی 10-15 درصدی هم از پایه بخون ( ضرر نمیکنی ب خدا ) 
در مورد شیمی اگ واقعا این درصدو میخوای شیمی پیش رو بخون ! ولی اگ بیشتر خواستی حداقل شیمی پیش + مفاهیم پایه رو بخون ( مثلا خط ویژه رو بگیر )*

----------


## Dayi javad

*فیزیک اول و دوم 

فیزیک سوم

فیزیک پیش 1 

فیزیک پیش2 !

ب طور تقریبی هر کدومش 25 درصد میاد ! ( گفتم تقریبی ) 


شیمی هم 11 تست دوم 
12 تست سوم
12 تست پیش !*

----------


## Salsevome

> *
> 
> 
> چه اشکالی داره شما با رتبه ای بهتر بری دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرت ؟
> 
> درسته فیزیک پیش سهم زیادی داره اما خب نباید ریسک کنی ! درصدی ک تو میخوای همون پیش 2 هم کفاف میکنه ولی اینکارو نکن ! پیش روخوب بخون ی 10-15 درصدی هم از پایه بخون ( ضرر نمیکنی ب خدا ) 
> در مورد شیمی اگ واقعا این درصدو میخوای شیمی پیش رو بخون ! ولی اگ بیشتر خواستی حداقل شیمی پیش + مفاهیم پایه رو بخون ( مثلا خط ویژه رو بگیر )*


سلام بله صحیح هستش ، من کلا تو این فکر بودم  پیش رو مسلط بشم به درصد مورد نظرم برسم بعد وقتی خیالم راحت شد فشار روانی هم کمتر میتونم با فشار راحت تر برم سر وقت درصدای بالا تر

----------


## Fatemehhhh

دوست عزیز 
توی‌ زندگیتون هیــــــــچ وقت به "کَــم"‌قانع نباشید ! 
چون همیشه کم نصیبتون میشه  :Yahoo (1):  همیشه به بالاترین درجه ها و بهترین ها فکر کنید و برای اونها تلاش کنید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

فیریک پیش یک و الکتریسته رو نخون بقیه رو کامل بجو به 25 میرسی

----------

